# Video of 76 years old Ernest Tuff Deadlifting 215kg today



## felix42 (Aug 30, 2014)

This is a video of my training partner 76 years old Ernest Tuff deadlifting 215kg winning the u105kg m4 class the NIPF Northern Ireland Push Pull Championships today.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WRlDWYY7fV8


----------



## Cheves08 (Sep 2, 2014)

Well he earned his last name....


----------



## felix42 (Sep 3, 2014)

Cheves08 said:


> Well he earned his last name....



I will let Ernest know you liked his lift.


----------



## dagambd (Sep 3, 2014)

That's awesome.  I hope that's me in about 40 years.


----------



## felix42 (Sep 8, 2014)

dagambd said:


> That's awesome. I hope that's me in about 40 years.


I will let Ernest know you liked his lift.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 9, 2014)

That's incredible.  Good for him


----------



## felix42 (Sep 11, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> That's incredible. Good for him



I will let Ernest know you liked his lift.


----------



## palufitness (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks amazing. Man im 25year and his killing me. I need to step up my game!


----------



## RokSolid15 (Sep 23, 2014)

Incredible man, Ernest is the real deal.  Let him know that he is doing what everyone hopes they are able to do at his age.


----------



## felix42 (Sep 27, 2014)

palufitness said:


> Thanks amazing. Man im 25year and his killing me. I need to step up my game!


I will let Ernest know you liked his lift.


----------



## felix42 (Sep 27, 2014)

RokSolid15 said:


> Incredible man, Ernest is the real deal. Let him know that he is doing what everyone hopes they are able to do at his age.



I will let Ernest know you liked his lift.


----------

